# *Spoiler* if ur curious about the slot machine!!



## Ashariel (Feb 8, 2018)

Here's some pics...

https://imgur.com/a/iOXEZ


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome! I have almost 3,000 friendship powders and now I'll have some to use them on!!!


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 9, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> Awesome! I have almost 3,000 friendship powders and now I'll have some to use them on!!!



Oooooh. Is that what it's all about? I see. Where did this information come from please? What else is there to know?

Will I finally get something for paying off my final loan? Literally anything. A paperclip. I dont even care. Just a reason to have paid it off.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Feb 9, 2018)

Oooh, this looks exciting :0


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 9, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Oooooh. Is that what it's all about? I see. Where did this information come from please? What else is there to know?
> 
> Will I finally get something for paying off my final loan? Literally anything. A paperclip. I dont even care. Just a reason to have paid it off.



I found it on another forum.... I know what u mean about the RV loan it's taking so long to pay off only to get nothing except what satisfaction.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 9, 2018)

I can't wait for this to come out!!!


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Oooooh. Is that what it's all about? I see. Where did this information come from please? What else is there to know?



I heard it releasing after maintenance Tuesday!!!


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 11, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> I heard it releasing after maintenance Tuesday!!!



I heard the same! That and clothes for villagers. Which I actually have no interest in. My imagination is so limited... My avatar in the game is just the completely default villager a la Smash Bros with a different coloured eyes and he always wears the explorer outfit, usually with the big bro tee, but sometimes with a top gained from the current event.

And dont get me started on my fully-paid-off-but-boring-as-hell camper.

Im excited for the slot machine though.

Might wear a new tee for a week. Haha.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> I heard the same! That and clothes for villagers. Which I actually have no interest in. My imagination is so limited... My avatar in the game is just the completely default villager a la Smash Bros with a different coloured eyes and he always wears the explorer outfit, usually with the big bro tee, but sometimes with a top gained from the current event.
> 
> And dont get me started on my fully-paid-off-but-boring-as-hell camper.
> 
> ...



im excited about the clothes for the villagers i think it could be awesome i hope that they can wear the clothes bought out of the market or crafted cause i have been stocking up clothes!!!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 11, 2018)

This looks cool except for the Giovanni statue... that's a little narcissistic don't ya' think? How come Beppe and Carlo don't get one either?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> This looks cool except for the Giovanni statue... that's a little narcissistic don't ya' think? How come Beppe and Carlo don't get one either?



Because they ain't Giovanni!


----------



## Whisboi (Feb 13, 2018)

I saw that mountain logo tee in the datamine with the clothes crafting, and I was so bummed you couldn't craft it! But now that I know how to get it I'm totally dumping all my resources on it because I lack impulse control!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

I hate the brake tapper so very much. I am useless at it. I?ve tried and tried and tried and have never got three the same in fact I?ve only got two the same twice. I?m so bad at it. I?ve given up.


----------



## Dede (Feb 17, 2018)

I've been told you can count 1 second, 4 seconds then 1 second to get a definite match. I didn't believe it at first but after a bit of testing I think it might actually work. What I've been doing is rapidly tapping for the first round, counting 4 flips for the next round (it didn't feel like 4 seconds so I counted 4 flips instead), then rapidly tapping again for the third round and I'd pretty much end up with an Isabelle match most of the time. I think it always follows the same cycle.
I hope this helps for anyone else. It certainly helped for me because I sucked at it before trying this. XD


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the tip Dede! I have been having butterfly type trauma over this!

Agggh I tried this and it worked to get two the same but I missed the third. The next time I missed both the second and third. I am just going to have to live without the shirts because it’s not worth the stress.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 17, 2018)

The first tap is irrelevant. You'll just get whoever you're going to try to get for the next two taps. It makes no difference who it is.

The second tap, focus on the color that comes before yours. If your color is red and it goes green, then yellow, then blue, then orange, then red, focus on the orange and tap *almost* as soon as you see it. You need to get the sweet spot right before it's about to change. A little practice and you'll get the hang of it.

The third tap, you definitely have to tap the color beforehand because it goes so fast. Don't even think about red, just watch for orange. I let it spin for a while to get into the rhythm, and then as soon as I see orange I tap. I even watch for blue to alert me to orange coming up. Because of the speed if I tap as soon as orange comes up, it'll actually end on red. Just don't try to tap when red shows up on the third one because you'll be too late every time.

Additionally, I'm not positive, but I *think* it may go faster if you're up for a Big Win or a Huge Win. Either that or I'm just a little more stressed about it. But if you think about it in terms of the color before the one you want, you can do it. I've had a lot of success this way but I've been spending it all on materials. I do want that mountain shirt too!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the tip! I think I’m just a little slow heh heh. My reflexes aren’t as sharp as they could be.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 17, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Thanks for the tip! I think I’m just a little slow heh heh. My reflexes aren’t as sharp as they could be.



I hear ya, believe me! I don't mean to say I win every time. Also after a few tries (win or lose) I have to stop because it's too much eyestrain and stress, lol!


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 18, 2018)

i have yet to win at this dang slot game. i hate it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2018)

I have horrible reflexes so I am going to make my boyfriend do it, as he's Mr.Speedy. =D Hahaha!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 18, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have horrible reflexes so I am going to make my boyfriend do it, as he's Mr.Speedy. =D Hahaha!



...

...

BEST IDEA EVER!!

Just wait until my husband gets home............


----------

